# HELP! replacing portafilter gasket - Gran Gaggia



## mikcon (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All, I am new to forum. Just acquired old Gran gaggia from my daughter and need to replace portafilter gasket - but it is different from all other Gaggias. Can anyone give me step by step instructions on how to remove old gasket or point me in direction of maintenance manual for Gran Gaggia.

Any help appreciated - I will look in every day next week just in case someone can help.

Thanks,

Mikcon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

*HappyDonkey* has a good range of gaskets for Gaggia machines

The link to the instruction manual is here


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i have the gaskets. it can be tricky to replace due to the portafilter cradle. easiest way is to remove the lid and use allen key to remove the 4 boiler bolts, this releases the cradle and the seal is then easy to replace.

mark


----------



## mikcon (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you Mark for your rply and sorry I am late in replying. I have been away. Your reply sound good and I will try it when I get home.

Rgards, Mikcon


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad to help. if you need the exploded view let me know i will email it to you to assist. and if you need the gasket still i sell them too.

regards

mark

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hi, i have the gaskets. it can be tricky to replace due to the portafilter cradle. easiest way is to remove the lid and use allen key to remove the 4 boiler bolts, this releases the cradle and the seal is then easy to replace.
> 
> mark


Manythanks for this tip, it makes the job very easy. Another tip I came across was to screw a small woodscrew into the old gasket and pull out the whole thing with some pliers.


----------

